
Firefox Quantum U2F Support (FIDO/Yubikey) - angrygoat
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/u2f-support-add-on/reviews/920895/
======
2bluesc
This + simultaneous profiles are the only things stopping me from giving
Firefox a shot again

------
angrygoat
It works fine for me when logging in to GitHub, but I think Google auth has
blacklisted Firefox, rather than looking for presence of the Javascript API.
Hopefully Google will sort that out soon.

